# Blog: RoboSnail - a Roomba for your tank



## Ripple (Jan 2, 2002)

Probably one of the more unusual aquarium products I've seen in a while, but certainly something I could use. RoboSnail can best be described as a hybrid between a Roomba and an automatic pool vacuum. According to the manufacturer, AquaGenesis International, RoboSnail prevents algae buildup on aquarium glass by automatically cleaning it once a day. The constant preventative cleaning stops algae from taking hold on the aquarium's glass surface. This product seems like a fantastic idea, especially if you have a tank that is difficult to clean or you're the kind of person that doesn't like to do constant maintenance. Watching the video below I do have one huge concern. As someone who has scratched their glass by accidentally picking up some sand with a magnetic cleaner, I'd be really worried about the product doing the same and then proceeding to scratch the entire tank.

If you'd like to read more about RoboSnail, check out the product website at RoboSnail.com.


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

Cleaning the glass/acrylic is not hard and doesnt take more than a minute or two a week. I certainly wouldn't trust that thing to not scratch the heck out of my aquarium. And what about the sides of the tank? It cant go around corners I imagine...


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Check out the price....


----------



## Morpheen (Jul 21, 2010)

I didn't even look before, but wow. Seriously? Hahaha


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol, looks just like the AquaScum 2003!


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

For the Really Rich and Lazy Folk, useless. It can only clean the FRONT of the glass. It can Not turn corners and if you want to set it up to clean any other parts then it would have to programmed and all sensors moved every time. Can not go around obstructions. Useless I sez.


----------

